# Apology to Everyone on HobbyTalk



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

First let me say I'm grateful to slotcarman ( Joe ) for giving me a second chance and allowing me back to the HT forum. Which also gives me a chance to apologize to each and every one of you. Not only for the hurtful and ludicrous things I said; but for my shameful behavior as well. Of course a very special apology must go out to Al Pink and Bob Malta who I attacked personally and venomously in a thread I'm ashamed now to admit I posted. I will not attempt to make any excuse for the way I behaved; because there aren't any. What I will say is I will not allow myself to lose control of my senses like that ever again. I am truly sorry, ......Dean C.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, it happens A/GS. We all have our bad days. Being in the position of a seller I understand what it's like to get burned. Yes, sometimes a seller has no choice but to charge more for shipping. They get burned a few too many times, and they have a gut reflex that hurts everyone. The likely fact is that it costs them more in lost sales in the long run than they saved avoiding a few bad experiences. It is still though, their right as a seller to charge what they want. The buyer either looks at the whole picture adding shipping into the cost and going for it or not.

Glad you found RRR's decals on Jags, and even happier you pointed them out. I always neglect to look past the chassis / bodies on Jag's site. I never even noticed they had them!! 

Welcome back and hope things get better for you!!:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

takes a big person and one I admire to admit something that is unpleasant.
no worries here man.
I too have been in your shoes and made similar errors.
thank you for being good enough to express yourself.
I think everyone will be glad you expressed yourself in this manner.
welcome back


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks guys for accepting my apology; it means so much to me that you did. Brighter days are ahead for sure; there is so much happening with those little slot cars we all love so much. I cannot wait for all the new releases from AW ! :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A/GS said:


> Thanks guys for accepting my apology; it means so much to me that you did. Brighter days are ahead for sure; there is so much happening with those little slot cars we all love so much. I cannot wait for all the new releases from AW ! :thumbsup:


 You are one of the few who have steeped up and apologized. I'm glad you are here on Hobby Talk.

Randy.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/FX Nut said:


> You are one of the few who have steeped up and apologized. I'm glad you are here on Hobby Talk.
> 
> Randy.


like's been said; U'r a BIG MAN Dude!!! (Bigger than MOST) :thumbsup::wave:

I Salute U, & welcome back w/ Open-Arms :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------

